# ]Parmesan Crusted Zucchini



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

*Parmesan Crusted Zucchini*
Olive oil on foil, salt the foil and lay down the Zucchini.
Olive oil on the Zucchini, then Garlic Pepper, dust well with Panko crumbs and finally top with Parmesan.
Broil on high till cheese toast and turns a yummy golden brown.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Oct 21, 2016)

One of our favorite winter dishes.  Yum!


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks beautiful!

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 25, 2016)

cmayna said:


> One of our favorite winter dishes.  Yum!


Same here!  It's really hard to beat and a fairly easy side that everyone loves.


----------

